# Beginner's Petrus Tutorial



## JLarsen (Jul 24, 2009)

I consider myself to be somewhat experienced with Petrus, and I noticed a lot of crappy vague tutorials out there so I thought I'd make what I thought to be a good one. This is part of my  website for petrus which i am currently updating. I'll add the rest of the tutorial as I make it and edit it. I may redo the advanced Petrus as well, but I'll have to watch the entire old one first =P. Hopefully this helps some people try Petrus out.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it..
I'm actually a Petrus noob, and I am really bad in building these blocks, since I've stuck with Fridrich ever since I started, but this approach worked better than what I came up with in the brief past that I tried this.

I found that your examples in the video were a little too trivial and I had much more elaborate cases on my cube. I wish you would have shown a harder example, or at least discussed to some degree what cases are easy or hard, and perhaps some way of telling them apart...

Like for example, incorrectly flipped edge in correct position for cross => really bad case. Are there equivalents of this for the 2x2 block building? things to look out for? 

cheers


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 29, 2009)

I've tried roux AND petrus, but looks like I'm not a block building kind of guy, so in the end I stuck to fridrich, but that's too bad because Roux and Petrus is real interesting.


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 29, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> Like for example, incorrectly flipped edge in correct position for cross => really bad case.



when you get hard cases just look for an easier block.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 29, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Like for example, incorrectly flipped edge in correct position for cross => really bad case.
> ...



Yeah you really do go for another block, but still, it's is always something good to know, that is a good point. Also sorry for the delay on the other parts. I made 2x2x3 but it was 11 min long so I'm going to have to revise my video a bit.... Also I'm away from home at the moment but I'm plenty sure no one is dieing for this tutorial to come out anyway. Maybe I"ll film some stuff while I'm up here anyway, perhaps even redo 2x2 with my only criticism. =]. Thanks for watching.


----------



## malevolant (Aug 20, 2009)

im looking forward to the new section being up on your website! I am trying to learn Petrus and I really liked your previous tutorials!


----------



## davidgreece (Feb 4, 2010)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I consider myself to be somewhat experienced with Petrus, and I noticed a lot of crappy vague tutorials out there so I thought I'd make what I thought to be a good one. This is part of my  website for petrus which i am currently updating. I'll add the rest of the tutorial as I make it and edit it. I may redo the advanced Petrus as well, but I'll have to watch the entire old one first =P. Hopefully this helps some people try Petrus out.[/QUOTE
> i cant watch your video its deleted it says


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 4, 2010)

He has a different Youtube now: http://www.youtube.com/Sn3kyPandaMan
He says on his website that he hopes to get everything up again, but that may take a bit, as he's officially quit cubing.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 2, 2010)

i still can't see myself doing block building

but i do love the "coolness" of roux and petrus method ^_^


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 11, 2010)

Why was it deleted?


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 28, 2012)

I deleted the videos and the website entirely frankly because no one cares. There were a select few people that appreciated the basic tutorials but as far as the whole "advanced" thing goes there wasn't much interest. Not to mention I wasn't even that good. I don't like to talk in my videos anymore either. It makes me feel self centered and foolish. Just embarrassing to look back on, like a lot of my posts on this forum. I'm thinking of starting up my Youtube channel again, but I think I'm done making tutorials.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 28, 2012)

I deleted the videos and the website entirely frankly because no one cares. There were a select few people that appreciated the basic tutorials but as far as the whole "advanced" thing goes there wasn't much interest. Not to mention I wasn't even that good. I don't like to talk in my videos anymore either. It makes me feel self centered and foolish. Just embarrassing to look back on, like a lot of my posts on this forum. I'm thinking of starting up my Youtube channel again, but I think I'm done making tutorials.


----------

